# New goat Farmer with Weathering question.



## CrazyBear (Jul 22, 2011)

Well, there are the three main methods of weathering, all seem to have advantages and disadvantages. Some people say one method is cruel and another is not, other people say the EXACT OPPOSITE. :hair: 

Watched on "Dirty Jobs" TV show where they were knife castrating sheep. And how they explained that it was a far better thing then the banding because the pain from the knife was quick and over, and the banding pain lasted for a long time. I have seen things on here where people say the opposite. 

I just wanted to know some of the opinions here and the reasons behind them. I was pretty much thinking of doing knife weathering, I just wanted to know others opinions.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

I have done two bucklings and both were banded. So, seeing as how that is the only way I know....it seems to hurt and the bucklings lay around for a few hours afterwards, but then they are up and act like everything is OK. I banded my recent buckling a few weeks ago and the skin is still there, hasn't fallen off yet.

My friend, when she had a dairy farm, use the burdizzo and said she likes it alot better. I have seen calves thrown down, castrated with a knife, branded and dehorned all at the same time. Seems cruel but it is over in less than 5 mins, then off they go back to mamma. 

It comes down to personal preference I guess.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

I prefer Banding. The two I banded this year screamed when the band was put on but went straight back to momma when they were released. They never acted any different during banding. I personally don't like knifing or emasculating because though it's quick it seems quite painful.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I band. Honestly, the goats seem in discomfort for a couple days if at all and then they're totally normal and don't even seem to notice it. The knife or burdizzo method...it's going to hurt for a few days too. I think the burdizzo is a good method that I wouldn't mind using, but for now banding works best for me and I have had zero issues with it. :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I band because it's easy for me to do by myself and theres no open wound to be dealt with.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Knife. I have the vet do it; his price is very reasonable and he does a good job. I don't think one method hurts much more or less than another, if it is done right.
I know lots of people do banding, but I don't want to do it for 2 reasons:
(1) there is a higher risk of tetanus from the dead tissue, and I don't give my goats tetanus shots
(2) I read in a book that sheep castrated by banding will sometimes bleed internally - as much as a pint.

With the burdizzo, I think they retain their bucky behavior? Not sure.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

when I asked my vet about it she said the thinks the knife is a better option pain wise despite it not being the easiest.... And having put bands on lambs to dock I'd say she was probably right.....


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

We have always done ours surgically. In the 80's and now that we are back into goats in this century. LOL
This season we found that:
1. We are getting too old to hang on to them and do it safely.
2. We had one bleed quite a bit. We had to cancel plans to go to a movie and bring him in the house. We had to keep applying corn starch and they swole up quite a bit. (He was fine in a couple of days but left us wondering if the Burdizzo might not work better for us.)
But, since the Burdizzo is expensive and we have a bander; we may end up banding next year.
The real reason I like banding is that the whole thing falls of and there is no dried up little sack.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I band. If they act off it is for maybe a few hours and then they don't seam to even remember. 

I would think the risk of tents would be worse with knife since it is actually exposing a open wound. :shrug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Banding ...it is easier for us and the goat..... :wink:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

In my post tents is meant to be teatnus I can't spell well and my darn spell check is forever changing my words.  Oh and Milkmaid said that tetanus is why she knifes so :shrug:


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

freedomstar. Haven't you figured this out yet? This question is like asking about horns or no horns. Ask 5 goat keepers and you get 6 different answers. :roll: :wink: :crazy:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

> Ask 5 goat keepers and you get 6 different answers. :roll: :wink: :crazy:


Only 6? :slapfloor:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

naturalgoats said:


> freedomstar. Haven't you figured this out yet? This question is like asking about horns or no horns. Ask 5 goat keepers and you get 6 different answers. :roll: :wink: :crazy:


Oh yes I understand that everyone will have their own way and opinion but I think that that is the whole point of asking the question. CrazyBear knows that these are all just each persons experiences and opinions but they were curious. I am often looking for answers to questions also; knowing that most responses will vary from person to person. :wink:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

I think banding is the best. With a knife you have to worry about infection and like everyone else said, tetanus.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Only 6? :slapfloor:


 :ROFL:



> I think banding is the best. With a knife you have to worry about infection and like everyone else said, tetanus.


 I am with you on that.... :hi5: :greengrin:


----------



## carabelli (Jun 14, 2011)

This time, we are going with our vet ... we can get them de-horned and castrated for $65 ... not horrible, but, next year, we plan on banding .... there is no clear cut evidence that suggests one way is better than the other, so, we plan on the simplest and cheapest


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

My vet will band, and disbud for $20 per goat. Plus he does a great job disbuding. This next year we may just disbud ourselves and save the money.


----------



## carabelli (Jun 14, 2011)

freedomstarfarm said:


> My vet will band, and disbud for $20 per goat. Plus he does a great job disbuding. This next year we may just disbud ourselves and save the money.


that is a great price ... I agree though, next year we plan on de-budding and banding to save the money as well ... you can get the banding setup and a good disbudder for under $100 and save a ton


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes I actually have both but just have been hesitant to disbud. I have banded. Even banded a older boy no issues.


----------



## carabelli (Jun 14, 2011)

freedomstarfarm said:


> Yes I actually have both but just have been hesitant to disbud. I have banded. Even banded a older boy no issues.


I agree ... I have yet to disbud either, but, it appears to be one of those things that sounds much worse than it is ... at least I hope


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

freedomstarfarm said:


> he does a great job disbuding


Lucky you. The two kids we got last year had been done by a vet. They both got scurs. :veryangry:



carabelli said:


> it appears to be one of those things that sounds much worse than it is ... at least I hope


I think you will find it so. They do scream but they stop as soon the you take off the iron and give them a bottle or take them to Mom. The trick is to not stop too soon (cuz doing it twice sucks). I hold the kid and count one-and-two-and.....while hubby does the actual burning. Make sure to burn the tip of the bud after you get the nice copper ring.
It is my least favorite *must do* task and I am always so happy when we are done for the season. But we feel it is well worth it. This year the DH says everybody gets disbudded; even the wethers.


----------



## myanjelicgirlz (Jul 19, 2011)

I never really castrated a goat.... but i do cows all the time and its really easy.....don't worry about infections....just spray iodine all around it....
make sure you know how to castrate a goat with a knife if you do it with one because if not you could cause you and your goat frustratioon and pain on his part. )


----------



## bensmom (Nov 11, 2014)

We banded our 3 month old mini and today he is very mellow. He was super aggressive. But now he is laying around, seems to want extra love though. I have never had a goat so I'm not sure thos behavior is normal. He is eating well.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I haven't found anyone I know personally who uses the burdizzo on a buckling, even thought thety will use it on their bull calves. I have heard claims that it is not as effective on goats as it is on cattle. IDK.

Cutting- I don't. I know how too, but I have a small area that gets very muddy spring and fall and I don't want anything open to get infected.

I band. I disinfect the site with alcohol followed with betadine and soak the band in alcohol prior to applying the band. After applying the band I spray with Blukote and let them go. Once in a while I will hvae a buckling that will throw himself down and put on all sorts of theatrics but after a few minutes, he stops. Most of the others just wiggle around and then go play. 

In 30+ years, I have never had a problem with infection or tetanus. I do not vaccinate the male kids unless I know they are going for breeding or a pet.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I think all methods can be good, and can also have downsides.

We band for several reasons. The first is with the burdizzo, you do not know if it has worked until several weeks. We dam raise so by the time we castrate the kids are still nursing. I can't risk not knowing because they are with their sisters and their dams. Otherwise, the burdizzo would be my preferred method honestly.

The cutting personally would make me squeamish, I'm not confident in my ability there.

To band, we disinfect the scrotum, the band, and the tool. We give the kid some pain medicine (Relax-eze, herbamine, or banamine), and slip the band on before bed time. Both times we've banded before bed they've been sleepy from night time and the medicine, so they just go to bed. In the morning, they act completely normal, albiet slightly stiff-legged. If one of the boys seems uncomfortable, I give them something for the pain again. I spray the area with Blu-kote several times a week until it detaches.

That's it! Works well for us.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

This is a really old thread...but a good one!

We band....soak the band in alcohol and the tool.......apply the band , blu-kote, done. Some do act uncomfortable for a day or so but they seem to get over it as soon as the area goes numb..some seem to need a bit of pain killer for a day.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

bensmom said:


> We banded our 3 month old mini and today he is very mellow. He was super aggressive. But now he is laying around, seems to want extra love though. I have never had a goat so I'm not sure thos behavior is normal. He is eating well.


Can you take his temp? If he's eating, drinking, and his temp is good, he's probably just a little sore.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I band. I have found that a 1/2 cc of Banamine about half hour before banding seems to help.
And, I make them exercise- not lay around and moan. If they walk, the pain or discomfort goes 
away a lot sooner.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Band up to about 3 months of age. After that can start running into issues with the size of the nuts and the bands not being able to close enough to cut total blood flow off to the cords. We do a CD/T shot at this time. No pain killers. After 3 months we call the vet out to use the burdizzo. The vet puts em out for the job.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

ThreeHavens said:


> Can you take his temp? If he's eating, drinking, and his temp is good, he's probably just a little sore.


I agree. After about probably 12 hours they are back normal. Some take it like champs and others just REALLY don't like it lol can't blame them 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

